# Repurposing a Closet



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Don't know your family's needs and preferences....

but, I have seen several closets turned into mini-offices, by appropriate built in desk, shelving, and cabinets.... where the chair actually accesses the desk from outside the closet.

You will need bi-folds (not sliders,) or even a more complicated bi-fold that tucks back into the closet when open on a full ball bearing drawer slide.

The advantage is that you can close the doors to the normal desk cluter when you want to... that might be applicable in your TV/Entertainment room. (The chair normally pushes under the desk and gets enclosed also)

Or how about a Baptist Bar as it's known in Texas/Bible Country. The office is replaced with a wet bar, that you can close up quickly when the preacher shows up.

Good luck

Best

(Or maybe a go-go cage?)


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Or how about a Baptist Bar as it's known in Texas/Bible Country. The office is replaced with a wet bar, that you can close up quickly when the preacher shows up.


I like that......

BTW......nice looking basement....

If it was me.....those closet walls would have already been down and a true Irish bar installed.....but that is me.


----------

